# Con artists targeting international students in Australia over visa fines



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Officials in Australia are warning international students to be wary about con artists who are impersonating immigration officers and demanding money. The Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC) said that there are a number of people around who are impersonating departmental officers seeking payment for alleged breaches of visa conditions. The scammers are targeting overseas [...]

Click to read the full news article: Con artists targeting international students in Australia over visa fines...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

